# Windows 8 Acer aspire v5 operating system not detected HELP



## Jimmydean92 (Apr 3, 2014)

Hey guys having trouble with my laptop upon powering on i get an error message in the top left hand corner stating operator system not found or detected w/e also accessed bios screen via F2 and the HDD not found not to sure what HDD is i think its harddrive info would help. Anyways i purchased a five disk media restore which contains 1 system disk 3 part recovery media and 1 disc titled language. upon attempting to restore the loading gets hung up in the process also tried numerous times and sometimes wont even allow me to select a restore route.sorry to ramble on but figured to much information is better than not enough PLEASE HELP


----------



## Megabite (Apr 5, 2008)

It sounds that maybe your HDD (hard drive) could be toast.

How old would the Hard drive be?


----------



## Jimmydean92 (Apr 3, 2014)

maybe a year old i tried it again and it gave me this message: Restore failed error code : ox45d ( the request could not be preformed because of an I/O device error.) whats I/O?


----------



## Megabite (Apr 5, 2008)

Are you trying to restore it using the recovery discs? It means basically it cannot find you Hard drive. Has the Laptop been knocked about quite a lot...did you have any issues just before this?


----------



## Jimmydean92 (Apr 3, 2014)

Ya I'm using a recovery disk and I did once drop it off my bed while sleeping awhile ago which resulted In piece jingling around inside but the problem didn't happen tell later idk how long after


----------



## Megabite (Apr 5, 2008)

It maybe the Hard drive connection got knocked loose but that is a long shot.


----------



## Jimmydean92 (Apr 3, 2014)

****** do you recommend check anyways? What else you think it could be


----------



## Megabite (Apr 5, 2008)

If it is easy accessible then you could check....take a look at this video...it is a different model than yours but you get an idea.


----------

